# Warrant Cottage & Garage



## Badger (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm sure I remember this place being open in the 80's as the village garage. I think it's been overgrown for about 10 ish years from memory. The main house appears to be mid Victorian & is quite large, spread over 3 floors it has lots of small rooms which all appear to be original. The place has been trashed inside but otherwise is in surprisingly good nick. We found lots of legal paperwork inside relating to the occupants various debts. There was also quite a bit of paperwork relating to numerous apparently failed business ventures including a garage, taxi firm & sewing machine repair. I can't find any info on this place in the local history books or on the net. There's also no mention of it on zoopla, so I assume it hasn't been sold for a few years. All in all the place had a very gloomy sad feeling even though we visited on a lovely Sunny day with Nikokas & two non members.




Red Hart Inn 049 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1466 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1470 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 001 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1482 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1475 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1489 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 2 1491 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 009 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 015 by badger245, on Flickr

This milk actually moved & appeared to be quite fresh.............




Red Hart Inn 020 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 022 by badger245, on Flickr

Inside the garage we found a warrant to gain entry to the premises from a power company. It was dated just over a month previously. Obviously no one was there using power so it would seem something has been going on......... Outside there was a van belonging to the same power company with a flat tyre that didn't appear to have moved for a few days (rusty brake discs). The plot thickens.............




Red Hart Inn 026 by badger245, on Flickr

That's a Bradbury 4-post, wheel-free lift. I've used a few of these over the years. It looked in pretty good order with the cables having no strands showing & still greased.




Red Hart Inn 028 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 034 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 043 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 046 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 041 by badger245, on Flickr




Red Hart Inn 047 by badger245, on Flickr


----------



## chazman (Dec 5, 2013)

good pics.i presume you used the flymo then did some sewing while playing the word mastermind and answering those phones


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice bits and bobs laying about, especially those telephones, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Nikokas (Dec 6, 2013)

It was a different explore ... The feelings changed as soon as we hit the first room , all the post cards, the mail, the "invoice book" ... we ended up feeling emotional, sad and sorry for the people that used to live there !!!
Badger gave me permission to ad some of my photos here so on with them 

The first we saw before we went in :




DSCF3773 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

One of the record players:




DSCF3798 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Peeling Paint Porn 




DSCF3905 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

The scare 




DSCF3810 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Newspaper:




DSCF3823 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Kitchen with the fresh milk and "pee pot":




DSCF3827 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

And because we all know that I'm obsessed with Bathrooms and in particular bathtubs 




DSCF3832 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3833 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3835 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Hope everyone enjoys has much as we did 
Ate Ja !!!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice on Nikokas!


----------



## Nikokas (Dec 6, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice on Nikokas!



Thanks, but this was Badger's road trip!!! I was fortunate enough to be invited to tag along 
I had a blast!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 6, 2013)

Both of you have some great images here,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd forgotten about the scary draught excluder!


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2013)

chazman said:


> good pics.i presume you used the flymo then did some sewing while playing the word mastermind and answering those phones



Shouldn't think so, too busy keeping one eye. Out for cullers
My thanks to you both, Most Enjoyable


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 6, 2013)

A proper little treasure trove! Thank you both for sharing it with us.


----------



## Nikokas (Dec 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> I'd forgotten about the scary draught excluder!



I think that if I din't have a scare every time I "go out" it just feels incomplete


----------



## badja71 (Dec 14, 2013)

*warrant cottage*

thanks for a great post .


----------



## Soxmilligex (Feb 10, 2014)

This milk actually moved & appeared to be quite fresh.............


Maybe it wasn't milk 

Thanks, i enjoyed your post.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 11, 2014)

brill! i love pics of folk havin a good mooch!


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2014)

Soxmilligex said:


> This milk actually moved & appeared to be quite fresh.............
> 
> 
> Maybe it wasn't milk
> ...


 I'm pretty sure it was. I think someone was feeding cats in there.


----------

